# Protien Intolerance



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I have had IBS for the last 7 yrs, yet did not know it was that......like most don't. Before saturating my system with a very high protien diet, I did not have any intestinal issues. Now I have a very hard time digesting any and all forms of protiens........including amino supplements ! I eat very little as I know I need it, yet I have to regulate it carefully. I have been to 22 doctors of various professions in the last 7 yrs and so far no one can explain this phenomenom. Anyone out there suffer from this ? Soy is not the answer, in case you are thinking maybe it is..........


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

The people at Signet Diagnostics have a good understanding of food sensitivity and may be able to help you. They also have dieticians you might be able to work with.www.nowleap.com1-888/NOW-LEAPAre there any protein foods you didn't eat in your high-protein diet? If so, those are the ones you're least likely to be sensitive to. Try them. I think lamb is a good food for sensitivity since most Americans don't eat it often.My mother told me mixing beans and rice makes a complete protein, have you tried that?


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I have tried lamb, have tried all forms of protien. I am actually a nutritional consultant in my line of work, and so am aware of the beans/rice combo. Ends up being too many carbs just to try and get some protien, and man, if I eat beans.....even I can't be in the room with me ! ha ha.


----------

